

Folding and remembering. Getting more value out of a business card. - shankarg
http://www.lagesse.org/folding-and-remembering-getting-more-value-out-of-a-business-card

======
nandemo
_If I am talking to a current customer, I bend over the upper right corner._

Maybe I've been living too long in Japan, but this made me cringe.

~~~
robfitz
Noone (in US or UK) is bothered when I write notes on business cards I
receive, so I get the impression folding would be fine too.

